# 2019/20 4 SPOT OPEN -->> Bama Black Belt, 1800 acres; neighbors -5000+ acres QDM



## 167WhiteTAIL (Jun 7, 2017)

I am heading down this Saturday March 30 if anyone wishes to see the land.

---------------------------------------------------------------
1800 acres, 12 members. 2019 - As of now, we need 4 member for 2019/20.

5000 contiguous acres QDM - we have a high number of mature bucks.

Dues - $1850.

FULL YEAR LEASE, DEER, TURKEY AND FISHING (WE HAVE A STRONG TURKEY POPULATION)

2018/19 (see below)

2017 and earlier pics (click this link)

I have thousands of pics, attached are just a few from last few years.  I attempted to create a photo album, I hope this link works:

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=cHZ2azZIQ01hcXVERnVkVm5mWU9WZm5NRHJybUtn


Call or text Ken at 770-366-6624

This is a unique tract of land with all different types of terrain to hunt (lots of hardwoods, new and old clear-cut, a loooot of swamp bottom, young pines, mature pines, etc).  Most of the property has a great road system.

We are looking for guys who:
1.  Know that the best time to scout, hang stands and cut lanes is before the season. PRESSURE KILLS HUNTING, NOT DEER!!! If you like to scout a lot during the season, this is not what you are looking for.

2.  We are looking for guys who are looking for a January rut and are willing to hold off for a mature buck (4.5 years or older).

3.  We are NOT looking for guys to hunt every weekend before the rut.  Most of us hunt in GA and Midwest, meaning October/ November/ early December we have other places to hunt.  I am not saying we can't hunt early season, but we are not looking for hunters who will wear out the place before the rut.  ALL of our hunters are anywhere from 2.5 to 9 hours away.  This helps keep the pressure as low as possible.

This is our 8th year on this track, the number of mature bucks we have on camera is unreal. We have good neighbors who protein and supplemental feed over the summer and harvest mature bucks as well (5000 contiguous acres practicing QDM).  Our average mature buck is in the 120/30 range, we have a handful of 140ish bucks and from time to time, we will get a pic of a 150+.

The rut seems to run between the last week of December into the middle of January. Post rut between middle of Jan into turkey season (we have seen bucks chasing does during turkey season).

We are in the Southern zone (Season ends in middle of February).

We have a very healthy turkey population. The turkey hunting is a great bonus!!

We have 20+ beaver ponds which we've caught bass up to 7 pounds, and we have a camp boat you can use, or you can fish from the bank.

Where:
Our land is in Russell County, in the corner of Bullock, Macon and Russell. We are about 8 miles from Hurtsboro AL, 15ish miles south of Phenix City, Al. Approximately 1.5 hours from Atlanta, 30 miles south of Auburn.

The Land:
500+ acres of mature hardwoods, surrounded by thick pines, thinned pines and swamp. 450 acres of mature hardwoods will be BUCK ONLY (again, just keep the pressure off this part of the land). The rest of the 1330 acres will follow the Alabama regularly scheduled season (no killing does on food plots).

This is one of the prettiest SE tract's I have hunted. It is BIG. It has a great mixture of hardwoods, swamp, thick and thinned pines. This land has produced some really nice bucks. We have more picture of big bucks than we have killed (this is good for you). There are a few roaming around that would rival mid-west bucks.
-2.7 miles long, 1.6 miles wide, straight line measured on Google Earth. The property is kind of shaped like Michigan
- We have approx. 3 miles of thick beaver swamp edge. There are a few swamp fingers feeding off the main swamp into our property (A LOOOOT OF THICK SWAMP/ 20+ beaver ponds, no beaver hunting, beaver are our friends, we have a camp boat to fish).
- There are also a lot of HW bottoms (some very wide), the south west 450 acres block that will be buck only.
- 400ish acres of various aged clear-cut (newest was cut three years ago, see 1000 + yards), thick pines, new thinned pines (some spots in the thinned pines you have 200+ yard visibility, very similar to a gas line).
- There are miles of 4 wheeler trails (used as foot paths during the season) and excellent roads.
- There are many, many, many spots to hunt on this land. Roads are in good shape, most can be traveled in 2wd.
-We know our neighbors and get along well.
-I am asking when possible (when it is dry), you drive from camp to the designated parking spots with your truck (UTV and ATV make unnecessary noise). If its wet, not a problem.

Dues:
$1750 (FULL SEASON) you can take 2 bucks with a gun, 1 with a bow,
IF YOU KILL IT, YOU MOUNT IT (unless it is a cull)!!! I want our guys to harvest mature bucks 4 years+. If you do not know how to age a deer on the hoof, we will help you. Looking at a bucks body shape, head, weight, you can usually tell if he is older than 3. We will send in the bottom front teeth to a lab in TX to have them aged. Your next buck needs to be bigger than the first (unless you kill Turkey-Foot first, he is one of the biggest, prettiest bucks I have seen in the south east).

If you have a tractor, this will be a plus, I have a tractor I keep at camp, but we need a minimum of 2 to plant fall plots.

Food Plots/ supplemental nutrition:
There are approximately 21 food plots ranging from 1/4 acre to a little over 2 acres (we have a few clover plots that are coming up strong.) No killing does on food plots. I am going to try to have 8 summer plots this year.

Minerals (each member should put out at least 5 mineral stations).

Stands:
There are several ladders and shooting houses. We have a bunch of fixed position stands, however we do ask our members to put two stands that will be club stands (this way we have at least 24 stands for anyone to use).

Spots are first come, first serve. NO PRIVATE SPOTS!!! but we do expect you to be courteous of each other, please try and hunt at least 300 yards from your neighbor. You can not put a climber in a spot and call it your spot. If you sign in for that spot, it is yours. If you are not signed in for that spot, it is open.

Sign in board:
I tried a web based sign in board last year for my IL property (4000 acres, 11 farms - I have a few spots open for my IL club also, if interested, let me know, South East IL). You reserve a spot from your smart phone. If you want to move, click away. You don't have to come back to camp just to move your pin. It was very, very easy to use and it worked well. I am using this with all my clubs this year. If you want to see a demo: http://www.virtualsigninboard.com/
It is really, really cool, you should introduce this to your other clubs.

Who are we looking for:
None of our members are local. We want members who are looking for a great spot to hunt during the Bama rut (late December, Jan, Feb). Almost all our members have multiple spots to hunt. We picked this tract up so we can have a low pressured, late season rut hunt in Bama.

Camp:
We have a very nice camp, campers allowed, the timber company will not allow us to pull power, generator only. We have a camp generator and a camp shower.

I have a small camper I will rent for the season (rent will just be for upkeep). It is comfortable, clean and dry. It has 2 beds and a shower.  It needs a little elbow grease to get it clean.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 7, 2017)

Very excellent summary, 167, well done.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Jun 8, 2017)

*A few pics
2018/ 2019 pics:*


----------



## Jsb68 (Jun 9, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Jun 12, 2017)

PM Answered, please call or text if you have immediate questions.  I will have limited access to GON over the next few days.  I will be planning to visit the property soon if anyone wants to visit.  

Ken 770-366-6624


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Jun 29, 2017)

Sorry for late responding guys, it has been crazy busy.  2 things:
1st - I am heading to the land tomorrow if anyone is interested in taking a look.

2nd - All my IL and KY spots are taken.

Call or text if you have any Q's, all PMs have been answered.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Jun 30, 2017)

Got rained out, try again for next weekend if anyone wants to go.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Aug 25, 2017)

1 spot left for the lucky right hunter


----------



## gotitwithmybow (Nov 22, 2017)

Will want to give this opportunity some serious thought.  I am bow hunter.  This would be perfect!  Will try to talk to you after season and get on a waiting list?


----------



## Hoyt66 (Nov 25, 2017)

any spots left for this year


----------



## gizmodawg (Jan 7, 2018)

Very Interested in this.  Are you still looking or even for next year.   Trophy hunter, hunt Ga. and midwest some.  Lokking for time to hunt in January. 
Pm me or please call 770 823 1923.  Looking for long term trophy hunting only lease.
Thanks


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 25, 2018)

Interested, would love to see the place. PM sent.


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Feb 24, 2018)

PM sent.........


----------



## Hoyt66 (Mar 11, 2018)

interested in 2018/2019


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Mar 21, 2018)

Sorry guys, I have not been on GON since last summer.  At the minute I do not have any open spots, however not everyone has paid.  If interested, please let me know as I have started a 2018/19 list.


----------



## Hoyt66 (Apr 27, 2018)

*Al*

Still Interested


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Mar 24, 2019)

1800 acres, 12 members. 2019 - As of now, we need 4 member for 2019/20.

5000 contiguous acres QDM - we have a high number of mature bucks.

Dues - $1850.

FULL YEAR LEASE, DEER, TURKEY AND FISHING (WE HAVE A STRONG TURKEY POPULATION)


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Mar 28, 2019)

I am heading down this Saturday March 30 if anyone wishes to see the land.  Call will be best, 

Ken
770-366-6624


----------



## southerndraw (Apr 2, 2019)

I hunt this property and it's game rich.


----------

